# HO track grades



## al442 (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been into HO railroadig for 30 years always operated on club layouts. I moved and I am going to build a layout at home.I want to put in a grade or two and cannot find any information on grades.I understand 4% is a number that is used. So how many inches of yrack do I need to do a four inch rise?

Thanks for any help you can give.
AL


----------



## paceway (Feb 8, 2007)

It's easy Al, 100" of track raising 4" = 4% grade.. 

Look up www.stanstrains.com He has a computer calculator for under $10.00 that will do all of the calculations for you. As Ed used to ... "Everything you ever wanted to know about model railroad math".

It's a tool I wouldn't be without.


----------



## al442 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Thanks paceway*

 I thank you for the information. 
Al


----------



## spsmoke (Apr 16, 2007)

4% is WAY too steep for HO guage...2% should be considered max. grade. As on the prototype less is best


----------



## Lorne (Jun 7, 2007)

The NMRA website also has a ton of info on this kind of thing.


----------

